# Saturday Ft. Lee Parking?



## gpcyclist25 (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm meeting some friends for a Nyack ride, with them coming in from Manhattan over the GW.

I'm wondering if there's an easy place with free parking in Ft. Lee, for a Saturday ride, or should I just use municipal parking? I know Ft. Lee is pretty dense and parking pretty valuable, but I figure Saturday might be better.

Thanks.


----------



## psycleridr (Jul 21, 2005)

if you get there early enough you can park right by bridge. If not maybe in Edgewater as i do not think they have poarking restrictions during weekend. Also you can just go down to boat basin in Palisades Park. Lots of options butif you want to be rnext to GW generally have to be there early


----------



## Nielly (Sep 21, 2009)

On Saturday right by the bridge you would have to feed the meters. Max I think is 2 hours on the meter. Sunday's no meters. You could try up by Strictly if you're there early. I think it may be permit parking by the apartments but I'm not sure how strictly it's enforced.


----------



## jmoryl (Sep 5, 2004)

Do the meters eventually disappear as you go north from the bridge on Hudson Terrace?


----------



## gpcyclist25 (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm going up relatively early - 8:30 or earlier. I'm trying to decide between muni parking in that big lot or maybe sneaking into one of the big shopping center lots - there's an A&P right there. Or maybe the high school. Or are all those patrolled?


----------



## psycleridr (Jul 21, 2005)

Not worth the risk ImHO. As mentioned Edgewater has not stipulations for parking on weekends so you can just street park down there (town S of GW) and just ride to bridge to meet up with friends. After all you are on a bike so if you have to ride 1-2miles to meet up it is nothing


----------



## Sloburu (Mar 23, 2011)

I would not park in the a&p parking lot, you could get your car towed away.


----------



## gpcyclist25 (Mar 22, 2011)

psycleridr said:


> Not worth the risk ImHO. As mentioned Edgewater has not stipulations for parking on weekends so you can just street park down there (town S of GW) and just ride to bridge to meet up with friends. After all you are on a bike so if you have to ride 1-2miles to meet up it is nothing


You're probably right. I was fine with muni parking, just looking for a backup plan. As it turns out, its rescheduled anyway.

Thanks.


----------



## psycleridr (Jul 21, 2005)

gpcyclist25 said:


> You're probably right. I was fine with muni parking, just looking for a backup plan. As it turns out, its rescheduled anyway.
> 
> Thanks.


Doesn't mean you shouldn't go


----------



## gpcyclist25 (Mar 22, 2011)

psycleridr said:


> Doesn't mean you shouldn't go


Yeah well, I would love to go but I got a compelling offer for courtside seats to the Open tomorrow, with Wozniacki, Federer, and Serena. I feel like a jerk basically trading to the better offer, but the Open isn't around that long and seats this good are rare.

I'll probably pay for it anyway - I'm doing the Fondo and I really ought to be on my bike. Oh well.


----------

